# ,        2006?

## Li_Lu

2? 
        !       ,       ,         ...        ...    " ",             ...   ,              ( ).         " "          ,  ,     ,   ? 
     ?
       ?    ? !!!

----------


## Svetishe

-    .       ,      ,        .       ,     .    .

----------


## Li_Lu

> .


      ,            !   ,   2 .     ...    ,  ,   "   "? 
        ,   ...   ...            ...

----------


## Svetishe

, "" -,   .     .  - ,   


> ...


 .

----------


## Li_Lu

> :
>       ... 
> .


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
    !   -     ...     .   ,  ! 
...      ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


,  ,   .   :Stick Out Tongue:      ,   .      ,   -  ,   ,  -...  :Wink:

----------


## Li_Lu

> ,   .


    ,         ,    55   * ,     -  !!!   :Wow:       -     ... !  :Cool:

----------


## Govorun

...   -     ,        ,    ,    - ... 
*Li_Lu*,   ,   ...  ,  2006 -   ,   ... ,

----------


## Li_Lu

> ...   -     ,        ,


*Govorun*,      ( )  3 .?  ,    ?   ...         -   ?




> 2006 -





> 2?

----------


## Govorun

*Li_Lu*,    ,       .      /,     .   : "   ",  ,      /     ,      ,     ,       ...
      ,      ..

----------


## Li_Lu

> ,      ..


        ,   /    "  .  - " ?
  ...



> 


       ?

----------


## Govorun

*Li_Lu*,  ""  ?
  ,         .    ,       ,     ...
    ,       ,        ...

----------


## Petrik

,       \,       ,     ,  ,   ,  ,        ,     ,    .       -      .

----------

*Li_Lu*,    : 20-28    :Frown:  .    .  :Frown: 
      ,    :Frown: .    .
 :Frown:

----------


## Li_Lu

> ,     ,  ,





> ,       \


*Petrik*,   /      //?  :Wink:

----------


## Li_Lu

> ,


...   ""   :Wink:

----------


## Li_Lu

> ,


**,         ,     !?



> 


     ...    !   :Frown:

----------

> **,         ,     !?


  ,     :Embarrassment:  ,      ! :Frown:  
 :Frown:  
-   :Frown:

----------


## suli

. 
    /       .  /  ,    .   ,   .    ,  -       .     . .        ,           2   .       .  :Dezl:

----------


## Govorun

,  ...

----------

> .





> ,  ...


 :7:

----------


## Li_Lu

> /       .  /  ,    .


... !
       , ,      ,  , ,  -      ...   -    /!!!   :Wow:       (  !!!)   ...  :Wink:

----------

> (  !!!)   ...


   ,        ,      

     ,       ,    -2, -3

----------


## Li_Lu

**,    ...  :Wink:

----------

> **,    ...


 ,      :yes:

----------


## Li_Lu

> ,


...   !   :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MALEK

,     -  - ,       ,                .       ?   ?    - "   ",    -      1,5 .  . .

----------

> ...   !


  -   ,     :Frown:

----------

> ,     -  - ,       ,                .       ?   ?    - "   ",    -      1,5 .  . .


    ,       ,         :             1,5       2003    -  ,    ,   2005     -       ,        .

----------


## Petrik

,      ,   ,      ,  , ,       ,   ,     ,          .       ,   ,   . :Smilie:

----------

